# tip size for spraying dryfall?



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got the size of the spray rig for dryfall a 695 but I am curious wat about tip size? And the psi? And I know dryfall eats tips up but the higher the psi the faster a tip wears out? Most of the time its usally 3-500 gallons a job. If any one can help me so I can get the most out of tips and being more efficient would be great


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like .419 for big Dryfall jobs. The tip breaks in really nice at about fifty gallons. It blows out at about a hundred gallons. At a hundred fifty gallons it is basically a fire hose.


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

what about psi tho when you do a big dryfall job do you set it at a certain pressure?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

For sure crank it all the way up. I turn the pressure knob all the way right then just one tick back.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Am I missing something? Our dryfall jobs consist of alot of wires, conduit, ductwork and other stuff mixed into the ceilings. We use either a 315 or 413 with the pressure at about 2500-2700- psi. This helps us to get the material into every crack and crevice without wasting a large percentage of paint on overspray. Though true s larger tip and higher pressure work well when spraying a large open area with no wires...etc.


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

well that's how the ceilings are that I spray. I use a 5-15 and start at 1600 and as the tip wears I turn it up to max 2500. One I'm doing now is 15k sqft. How much paint would you say on that sqft? Like the ceiling u described


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Try the graco rac-x tips,the blue one's, they are a longer lasting tip and might work well for you.Can't help on tip size but I also have the pressure dialed all the way up with just a tick down.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have all is ran .17 tips some times two guns at once A wide fan for open areas and a near fan for the near things Like roof bar joist. 
2000. lb That was one of the nice thing in the old days product cataloge had all of that info. or SW did. 
David


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

SprayerMiken125 said:


> well that's how the ceilings are that I spray. I use a 5-15 and start at 1600 and as the tip wears I turn it up to max 2500. One I'm doing now is 15k sqft. How much paint would you say on that sqft? Like the ceiling u described


Usimg a new .419 tip and spraying a typical 50 by 50 bay of Q deck I'd expect to use 30 gal. With a blowed out tip it could go as high as sixty. One man needs to spray two bays per day. Truthfully if I'm already set up and nothing goes wrong and with a nicely broken in tip I can spray out a bay in 2.5 hours. On average in a shift I'll spray out two bays , be up in the air six hours and go through about 80 gal of Dryfall.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

SprayerMiken125 said:


> well that's how the ceilings are that I spray. I use a 5-15 and start at 1600 and as the tip wears I turn it up to max 2500. One I'm doing now is 15k sqft. How much paint would you say on that sqft? Like the ceiling u described


235 gallons.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bodean614 said:


> 235 gallons.


That's the same number I just laid out, 80 gallons for 5,000 sq ft. 
Carried that is 240 gal for his 15,000 sq ft.
I know it is the right number cause I've done so much of it.
Now. What is your man day count for spraying that 15,000 sq ft?
I can spray it in three for sure but I think for estimating purposes that number should be higher.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

1 guy should do about 90 gallons a day. 

For the paint I use a multiplier of 1.5 the divide by 100 sqft per gallon.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

*estimating purpose*

Yea seems like that number shoud be higher but I have found if you start thinking like that and keep cranking numbers up you bid your self out of the job.


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

that is right I can spray about 90 gallons a day. I just haven't had the years of experience you professionals have had, mainly fine tuneing things like tip size, psi and how many gallons a tip will last. I do appericate all the informantion and will put it to the test!


----------

